# Schwinn Heavy-Duti Find



## ballooney (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for some additional information on this Schwinn I picked up a while back. Here is a link to some pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/5718204...7625505219791/

Some things I've noticed:
incorrect chainring
head tube seems longer than standard
front axle is longer than standard
heavy gauge spokes
serial # L437690

What's interesting to me is that I've never seen a black heavy-duti (always yellow with chrome fenders). Are these middle weights fairly common?  

I appreciate any input.
Thanks.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't see pics. but it sounds like a Kingsize Heavy Duti. They were made only a couple of years in the 60's.Yours is a November '64.

Pat


----------



## ballooney (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry, try this link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/57182047@N05/sets/72157625505219791/


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree I think it is a Kingsize HD awesome bike. Nice find!


----------

